# Bob Sikes 3-29-12



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Got there at 2am and had this sucker on ice before I could bait up my 3rd pole! Gonna have another late night snack :thumbsup:
:chef: Yum!!!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*nice feesh*

is that a black drum?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

that it is.

great job!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a good eating size


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay that was one tasty fish! Why can't I hook that bad boy when I try and target it or a red? Lots of fun for sure but dammit!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*recipe for smarty*



Smarty said:


> Okay that was one tasty fish! Why can't I hook that bad boy when I try and target it or a red? Lots of fun for sure but dammit!!! :thumbsup:


Hey Smarty, 
I saw your catch and was inspired to post a recipe for you. Check it out in the recipe section :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

terpdoc said:


> Hey Smarty,
> I saw your catch and was inspired to post a recipe for you. Check it out in the recipe section :thumbsup:


Thanks buddy I'll definitely check it out


----------

